# Speedferries customers



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone who has previously travelled with SF had an email from the people who have bought the customer database yet? (Not in connection with tickets paid for but not used, but regarding new travel plans etc)

Russell


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

aye 
we have had one but have not used sf for 4 years since we have had mh
as it wouldnt fit on the cat.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Yes we had one recently. We were only ever on their email contact list for offers. Never travelled with them. They sold their database. The email I had was from LD lines when launching their boulogne services. And it actually said they bought the database. 


Motorhomer


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes we also recieved e-mail from LD lines as stated above. We use to be frequent travellers with SF until they advised us, whilst checking in at 0630, that we were now to wide!!!

It suited us when travelling south but it is unlikely that we would go to Boulogne as often as we use to go. So now it is either Calais or Dunkirk.

Ron


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Yes, Russell we have had the same email as others but what is the point of the question please :roll: 

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nosey*

Just being nosey Bob!

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Site empty it is Russ, so you have some spare time on your hands :wink: 

Bob


----------

